

C++1x Tidbits: User-defined Literals  - Kototama
https://blogs.oracle.com/pcarlini/entry/c_1x_tidbits_user_defined

======
dalke
If you're going to use user-defined literals for things like "mm" and "km",
then you really want to combine it with something like Boost.Units. Such a
library doesn't yet exist. (See
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9257826/physical-boost-
un...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9257826/physical-boost-units-user-
defined-literals) for an example of roll-your-own.)

Today I wanted to convert from hPa to Torr. Pressure units are diverse. At
least I didn't need psig.

